# Cat has diarrhea, will not use litter box.



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

Is this typical, for a cat with diarrhea to skip the litter box? B/c the spare room where the litter box is, is becoming a real chore to clean up every day. I've got some spare sheets in there, and that's where he's going. Thank god he isn't going on *my* bed...yet.

I'm going to call the vet tomorrow and see if I can pick up any kind of medicine. Dammit, I just bought a huge bag of food and am wondering if I'm going to need to change that. Worse, I'm about to go on vacation for some time, and I don't want my cat-sitter to have to deal with this. I just hope this can be cured, like within the next 72 hours.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Your cat needs to go to the vet and find out _why_ he has diarrhea. Bring a fresh stool sample with you, if you can. Once you know what is causing it (worms, parasites, diet change, food intolerance, ate something he shouldn't have...) the vet, hopefully, can give him something to clear it up.
In the meantime, yes, it's common for them to go outside the box when they are not feeling well. If he's had diarrhea for several days, he's probably not feeling well, is dehydrated and has a sore bum! 8O


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

I took him in this afternoon, and the vet gave him some oral pills. I now have the joy of collecting a poop sample and bringing it back tomorrow. :| :lol:


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

toll_booth said:


> I took him in this afternoon, and the vet gave him some oral pills. I now have the joy of collecting a poop sample and bringing it back tomorrow. :| :lol:


Which cost more than $300, in addition to the approximately $100 I spent for the initial visit + medication. Yeesh, not good.

However, though the diarrhea hasn't gone away, he's using the litter box again.


----------



## 9catz (Jun 4, 2010)

$300 to run a fecal test? :yikes That is ridiculous!! Where do you live?


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

9catz said:


> $300 to run a fecal test? :yikes That is ridiculous!! Where do you live?


They said they're running three separate tests. I live in Georgia.


----------

